# HPX-Tunnel 2004 Prop Suggestions.



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Off the shelf. Power Tech SWW3 13p


----------



## trucha del mar (Apr 1, 2016)

RJTaylor said:


> Off the shelf. Power Tech SWW3 13p


Seconded.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Call Power Tech and talk to them for what you want it to do. You can also call The Proptologist (Jeff) at Olympic Propeller 866-790-7767. He worked at PT for I think 17 years and knows those props inside and out as they say.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Power Tech "propped" my buddy's HPXT/F60 with the one I recommended.


----------

